# Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow



## teufelskrapfen (24. Mai 2018)

*Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow*

Hallo,

ich plane derzeit folgende Variante:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design R6 White TG
*Wasserkühlung*: 
1x NZXT X62 mit 280mm Radiator für CPU 6700K
1x NZXT X62 mit 280mm Radiator für GPU Asus Strix 1080 TI
*Gehäuselüfter*: alle übrigen Lüfter-Slots am Boden und hinten mit 140mm Lüftern ausstatten (Stock-Lüfter des Gehäuses oder be Quiet! Lüfter)

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen würde ich die Lüfter wie folgt konfigurieren:
*Boden*: 2x 140mm blasen Luft ins Gehäuse
*Front*: ein 280mm Radiator mit 2x 140mm Lüftern zieht Luft an. Der Radiator ist an die CPU angeschlossen.
*Deckel*: ein 280mm Radiator mit 2x 140mm Lüftern bläst Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus. Der Radiator ist per NZXT G12 Adapter an die GPU angeschlossen.
*Hinten*: ein 140mm Lüfter bläst Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Varainte?

Danke und VG
Gregor


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow*

Dann lass uns mal zusammen rechnen.
1x  NZXT G12 Adapter = 30 Euro
2x NZXT X62 = 300 €

Gesamt 330 Euro.
Auf Alternate kostet ein X62 149 Euro, bei andere Shops sogar 159 Euro.

Vom Kühlkonzept ist es nicht schlecht, die GPU und CPU wird per Wasser gekühlt.

Die Wasserkühlung kann nicht gewartet werden so dass diese im Schnitt nur etwa 4-6 Jahr halten bis sie so voll mit Schmodder sind das sie komplett ersetzt werden müssen.
Es kommt noch hinzu das ein befüllen so gut wie gar nicht möglich ist, denn Wasser verdunstet mit der Zeit und die Kühlung lässt dann auch nach. Zudem kann die Kühlflüssigkeit nicht ohne weiteres mal so ausgetauscht werden und das ist dann auch ein Teil der Verunreinigung was sich überall absetzen wird.

Du wirst zwei Pumpen haben die nicht entkoppelt werden können, demnach kann es auch passieren das dich das summen davon nerven könnte.
Daher würde ich an diesem Punkt angelangt mir Gedanken zu einer modularen Wasserkühlung machen. Denn diese kann leicht befüllt werden und auch leicht gewartet. Alles was enthalten ist kann jederzeit auch einzeln ersetzt werden. Da Kühler leicht zu zerlegen sind können sie auch leicht gereinigt werden, so dass solch eine Custom Wakü vielleicht etwas mehr kostet aber viel länger halten wird. Zudem kann die Pumpe so entkoppelt werden das sie kaum bis gar nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist. Meine Pumpe z.B. ist entkoppelt so leise das sie lautlos ist.

Hier mal ein Vergleich zu deinem Vorhaben mit einer modularen WaKü.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix - Nickel = *119,90*€*
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix Backplate - Nickel = *41,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 10 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome = *1,90*€* 
 2 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€* 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€*
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - orange = *6,90*€*
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90*€* 
 1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD = *39,90*€*
*Summe: 383,00*€
*
In dem Beispiel ist nicht alles Lieferbar, mir ging es aber um eine Rechnungszusammenstellung was so eine Modulare Wasserkühlung kosten könnte.
Was nicht lieferbar ist kann auf andere Shops bezogen werden oder mit anderen ähnliche Komponente ersetzt werden. Die Grösse der Radiatoren kann in so einem Fall auch anders bestimmt werden, da sie auch in allen Grössen gibt.

Sind jetzt zwar 50 Euro mehr, aber mit einer echten guten Modulare Wasserkühlung.
Mit dem Grafikkartenkühler wird nicht nur die GPU mit Wasser gekühlt, sondern auch die VRam und die Spannungswandler.
Es gibt auch von Alphacool ein Kühler der nur 99 Euro inkl. Backplate kostet. Nur wird hier nur die GPU aktiv mit Wassergekühlt und Spannungswandler und VRam zwar auch mit dem Kühler aber zum Teil nur passiv.

Bei dem Vorschlag fehlen aber noch 4x 140er Lüfter.
Die Zusammenstellung kann noch nach belieben verändert werden... andere Radiatoren, anderer CPU-Kühler, andere Pumpe usw.
Alternativ kannst du auch ein EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch verwenden, denn der enthält gar keine Weichmacher die sich mit der Zeit lösen und absetzen. Bei den durchsichtigen Schläuchen löst sich immer etwas Weichmacher. Bei dem Schlauch was ich mit als Beispiel mit dabei habe ist wenig Weichmacher vorhanden.

Als Schlauch habe ich 16/10 ausgewählt, da hier kein Knickschutz notwendig ist.
Denn der Knick nicht mit engen Radien ab.


----------



## Joselman (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow*



teufelskrapfen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Varainte?



Ehrliche Meinung? Nichts! 

Ich kann da IICARUS nur zustimmen. Nimm die 350,-€ + und mach gleich was anständiges damit. 

Solltest du dennoch bei dieser Variante bleiben dann nimm den vorderen Radi für die GPU und den im Deckel für die CPU. Die GPU braucht mehr Kühlleistung und bekäme dann die kältere Luft. So würdest du mit der warmen Gehäuseluft die GPU kühlen.


----------



## teufelskrapfen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow*

Vielen Dank schon mal an IICARUS und Joselman für eure Meinung.

Ich besitze derzeit bereits eine X62 Wakü für die CPU und habe zunächst eine Erweiterung im selben Stil geplant. daher ist für mich die Anordnung und der sich daraus ergebende Airflow interessant.

Aber Ich habe tatsächlich bereits mit dem Gedanken an eine modulare Lösung gespielt.  Ich werde mir die vorgeschlagene Variante mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wakü für GPU und CPU - Airflow*

Gut in diesem Fall sieht es Finanziell etwas anders aus.
Dann wärst du mit etwa 180 Euro mit dabei was schon einiges weniger als eine modular Wasserkühlung wäre.


----------

